# My GW-501516 log



## Supra (Sep 21, 2012)

*Alright, so this will be my log where I shall make regular posts on my progress and experiece with GW-501516. I originally planned to just log this stuff into my Gen Sys trenbolone thread, but I want to leave that for my review of that lab's tren instead of hijack it with something unrelated. We also don't have a section here for PPAR Modulators, so I figured I would stick it right in the Q&A section here. Might be better here since there are a few people who are curious about GW, and this area receives a lot more traffic. Just to make it clear: GW-501516 IS NOT A PEPTIDE. It is a PPAR Modulator chemical and is taken orally*


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 21, 2012)

Details... Who's GW, dose, duration, goals etc... I have a bottle. No clue what to do lol...


----------



## Supra (Sep 21, 2012)

I will be running it at 20mg/day for 3 weeks on and 1 week off, and repeat. Reason for doing this is because I have seen in some logs that after the user took a small week-long break from GW and jumped back on, the fat loss was even greater than before. It is possible there could be some sort of a downregulating effect on the fat loss with this drug. But i'll only know when I get there!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 21, 2012)

Where do you fall on the argument about how fat loss occurs? Some say the chem does it, others say the increased endurance does it. And how is it we are comfortable using a chem so new and that nobody knows anything about?


----------



## Supra (Sep 21, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Where do you fall on the argument about how fat loss occurs? Some say the chem does it, others say the increased endurance does it. And how is it we are comfortable using a chem so new and that nobody knows anything about?




GW-501516 is a PPARδ modulator compound is currently being investigated for drug use by GlaxoSmithKline. It activates the same pathways activated through exercise, including PPARδ and AMP-activated protein kinase. It is being trialed as a potential treatment for a few conditions consisting mainly of obesity, diabetes, dyslipidemia and heart disease. GW-501516 has a synergistic effect when combined with the AMP-K agonist AICAR: the combination has been shown to significantly increase exercise endurance in animal studies more than 40%. And from My own experience yes it works my friends.

GW-50156 regulates fat burning through a number of different pathways which includes exercise mimetic effects. It increases glycogen retention in skeletal muscle tissue while increasing muscle gene expression. This shift changes the body’s metabolism to allow for more fat burning and for energy instead of carbohydrates or protein as the source of fuel. This is why the main reason why it’s being looked into as a treatment for diabetes. As it will not allow the patients to endure and overly catabolic state, thus allowing energy levels and health to be stable at all times. GW-501516 clearly demonstrates that it increases muscle mass while keeping glucose from touching the adipose tissue sort of like Need2Slin but need2slin does much more then just this. Treatments with GW-501516 have been shown to increase HDL cholesterol by up to 79% and the compound is now undergoing Phase II trials to improve HDL cholesterol in humans. We dive into its attributes further later in the article But again let me speak from personal experience. I did a test with this drug and Winstrol. I know for my self when I take wonstrol it always kills my cholesterol levels. Last time I took it I ended up with an HDL of ten and a LDL over two hundred and it only took less then 2 weeks for this to happen. So knowing this I took wintrol for 4 weeks and also took GW-501516 along with it and I was amazed at the results. My cholesterol levels were BETTER at the end of the 4 week trial. So if cholesterol is of concern for you then you need to get some of this stuff my friend because trust me it works.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 21, 2012)

Need2.... You serious brah?


----------



## Supra (Sep 21, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Need2.... You serious brah?



I dont understand?


----------



## Supra (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh I get it, well thats the best explanation I could find on what you were relating too. I dont have all the answers and have not tried this myself. I have a buddy that is using it and he really likes it and its working for him.. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 21, 2012)

it works... .its good shit.

nuff said.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 21, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> it works... .its good shit.
> 
> nuff said.



You currently running it? I have a bottle and I'm curious. Running this s4 right now though.  No yellow vision at 75mg  I might bump to 100 lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 21, 2012)

yea, me and the wife.  shes at 12-15mg, im at 10.  im getting some fatloss, more reps each set (well i hold my strength threw sets longer) and am able to get in another 12-15min of the treadmill with the same amount of engery expendure. (sp)


so im able to do more in the end.  GW works great to start and after about the 4-5-5.5 wk mark it stops working.  so plan no longer than 5wks of use.  or 4 wks on, 2wks off type deal.


----------



## Supra (Sep 21, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> yea, me and the wife.  shes at 12-15mg, im at 10.  im getting some fatloss, more reps each set (well i hold my strength threw sets longer) and am able to get in another 12-15min of the treadmill with the same amount of engery expendure. (sp)
> 
> 
> so im able to do more in the end.  GW works great to start and after about the 4-5-5.5 wk mark it stops working.  so plan no longer than 5wks of use.  or 4 wks on, 2wks off type deal.




Cant wait to start


----------



## theminister (Sep 22, 2012)

well start then. I have been on gw for at least six weeks now and love it NOT for its weight loss capabilities (if any) but for the increased endurance. Its significant. I guess with the endurance you are able to burn more calories. I take mine with beetroot juice everyday which also provides endurance. I got two more bottles from manpower, gonna take a weeks rest once I run out of this bottle.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 23, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> well start then. I have been on gw for at least six weeks now and love it NOT for its weight loss capabilities (if any) but for the increased endurance. Its significant. I guess with the endurance you are able to burn more calories. I take mine with beetroot juice everyday which also provides endurance. I got two more bottles from manpower, gonna take a weeks rest once I run out of this bottle.





i take it your already pretty lean.  if theres not much fat to burn it can only turn so much of it for fuel.  if you are between 12-18% you will really see fatloss.  if your below 10-12 you wont see much.  more of an endurance type effect.  

i had a shit summer so things got out of hand, mainly my eating and drinking.  so theres work to be done.


----------



## curls (Sep 23, 2012)

gymrat827 and Supra would you post your pre and post body fat after you have run this for awhile.  This compound is very interesting.


----------



## theminister (Sep 23, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> i take it your already pretty lean.  if theres not much fat to burn it can only turn so much of it for fuel.  if you are between 12-18% you will really see fatloss.  if your below 10-12 you wont see much.  more of an endurance type effect.
> 
> i had a shit summer so things got out of hand, mainly my eating and drinking.  so theres work to be done.



What happened? how much you take? did you do it with aicar? what were the final results?


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 23, 2012)

im still on it now.  so far id say 2%.  i dont know for sure though.  didnt take measurements.  only go by look in the mirror.  with my job i travel a bit.  eat out, have to entertain, and drink boz.  it looks odd if 5 guys have a beer and i dont.  part of being in sales and making other people happy.  

so i dont know exactly.  2%, prolly 4 lbs.  but i am only using lr3 with it.  lower doses tho.  80mcg 2-3x a wk. the GW dosing is 10mg.

 i know a lot of other guys how have used it.  in the PH scene fourms sarms are very popular.  GW has been around maybe 6-8 months.  so if you really look you will find quite a bit of info about it.


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 25, 2012)

Interesting thread.  Been looking into it myself.  Only have seen it on MPR in liquid form - I assume its 5mg/ml by dropper taken sublingually.  Never tried that.  Is that correct?   DOes it come in tabs as well anywhere else?


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 25, 2012)

i only know of liquid.  i get my stuff from sarm search.  $$$ but they are better than others.  purity is way ahead of the other guys selling the same stuff.  but you pay for it.


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 25, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> i only know of liquid.  i get my stuff from sarm search.  $$$ but they are better than others.  purity is way ahead of the other guys selling the same stuff.  but you pay for it.



Cool .  thanks for the heads up


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 26, 2012)

also my GF is doing some testing.  Idk what she weighs, 125/130 ish, 5'8 female rat.  so far nothing for her but its been 4 days @ 20mg.


----------



## Lendo (Jan 17, 2013)

Whatever happened to this Supra? No more updates????


----------



## Times Roman (Feb 10, 2013)

Supra - your overall conclusion of your run of GW??


----------

